# The Top of Norway



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

http://picasaweb.google.com/SumDoood/Summer2008Norway

What an amazing country it is. 36hrs of gloomy weather at the start seemed only to heighten the impact of the almost exhaustingly impressive scenery and 24hr sunlight which followed.

To peer closely at any particular image the Download option is quite effective.

You might want to watch the images as a Slideshow with, or without, the captions.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Took us back 

how are you feeling now healthwise?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Awesame pics of awesome country. Went there when I was ten and remember it being the best holiday I had with my parents. I really need to go back there again but missus likes hot places so it is not on the cards yet. One big memory was a rowing boat on wheels pushed into the resturant full of shell fish from winkles to lobsters and from crabs to whelks. Another meal was a complete cross slice of a salmon about 4 inches thick with some sort of sauce. Apparently pulled out the oggin that very day.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Took us back  how are you feeling now healthwise?


I thought yours might be the first reply! I guess I'm feeling as fit as a fiddle, and almost as fat as a cello. Yes, much improved, thanks, after recuperating on some powerful meds plenty spares of which now travel in the door pocket so as to ensure we have no more interrupted hols.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Awesame pics of awesome country. Went there when I was ten and remember it being the best holiday I had with my parents. I really need to go back there again but missus likes hot places ......


We had no roasting hot days in Norway, but I don't remember feeling cold while we were there. Even on the few sunless days it was teeshirt weather with the occasional addition of a skinny jacket.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi Smilo have just spent the best part of an hour looking at your lovely pictures and enjoying the captions. Thank you so much for putting them on. Am going to show Gavin when he gets in from work as it is a place he (and I) would love to visit, but for now will enjoy your pictures.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Smilo said:


> What an amazing country it is


Viewed the first 100 pics with great enjoyment - thank you for putting them up, and also for the captions which unusually, are also hugely enjoyable.

Dougie.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> Hi Smilo have just spent the best part of an hour looking at your lovely pictures and enjoying the captions. Thank you so much for putting them on. Am going to show Gavin when he gets in from work as it is a place he (and I) would love to visit, but for now will enjoy your pictures.


Thanx, folks. I'm very glad the captions are going down well. I'm sure it sounds self-indulgent, but I know I'll be able to enjoy the "presentation" over and over again, which is probably a good reason for spending such a very long time compiling such tales. I like to watch the whole thing as a slide show and see the bigger pictures without captions, but having a sieve-like memory I also like to return to the basic (smaller pictures) mode and read the captions to find out what we were thinking and doing too.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Smilo said:


> I'm sure it sounds self-indulgent, but I know I'll be able to enjoy the "presentation" over and over again


Absolutely nothing wrong with a spot of self-indulgence now & again. That trip deserves nothing less. 

Dougie.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*nORWAY*

Hello Smilo,

Excelent. I shall miss Norway this year, would have been our fith Christmas/Winter holiday there. Sadly, no direct ferry no can do.

We could get a ferry from UK to Netherlands or Denmark then on to Oslo, too expensive. Driving via ouresund woudl be too time consuming.

Happy Travels,
Trev.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: nORWAY*



teemyob said:


> Excelent. I shall miss Norway this year, would have been our fith Christmas/Winter holiday there. Sadly, no direct ferry no can do. We could get a ferry from UK to Netherlands or Denmark then on to Oslo, too expensive. Driving via ouresund woudl be too time consuming. Happy Travels, Trev.


The Øresund Bridge Tunnel, Malmo to Copenhagen? We came back that way - what an astonishing piece of engineering that is.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi again, just thought I would say that inspired by your Norway trip I also went and had a look through your website. I found it extremely interesting and wowee you have a knack at taking photographs, liked rather a lot of them. Well done again!


----------



## nozzmoking (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Smilo

An excellent slideshow. A great way to spend an hour.

Many thanks

Paul


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: nORWAY*



Smilo said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Excelent. I shall miss Norway this year, would have been our fith Christmas/Winter holiday there. Sadly, no direct ferry no can do. We could get a ferry from UK to Netherlands or Denmark then on to Oslo, too expensive. Driving via ouresund woudl be too time consuming. Happy Travels, Trev.
> ...


On my list of places to see, just time, money, business, family and Wife's holiday allowance that stand in our way.

Trev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: nORWAY*



Smilo said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Excelent. I shall miss Norway this year, would have been our fith Christmas/Winter holiday there. Sadly, no direct ferry no can do. We could get a ferry from UK to Netherlands or Denmark then on to Oslo, too expensive. Driving via ouresund woudl be too time consuming. Happy Travels, Trev.
> ...


On my list of places to see, just time, money, business, family and Wife's holiday allowance that stand in our way.

Trev.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

A wonderful record of your trip with some familiar shots, is there more to come?

peedee


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

thanks for the super pictures a lot of hard work done very well


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> .... had a look through your website. I found it extremely interesting and wowee you have a knack at taking photographs, liked rather a lot of them. Well done again!


And thank you, again, CG. I don't doubt some of my more recent efforts at photography are quite good, although I'm still shocked at how bad some of my published shots are. My main purpose though is to record, rather than to simply (try to), impress, therefore sometimes I'll include a shot which a "photographer" wouldn't.

The sort-of sad thing about my old-fashioned website is that I made backups which have turned out to be ineffective and the pc which carries all the folders has crashed, been repaired twice, crashed twice more and effectively brought my web-weaving to an end. I guess I'll just copy those web pages which include my favourite travelogues and save them as Word documents.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

peedee said:


> A wonderful record of your trip with some familiar shots, is there more to come?
> 
> peedee


Thank you, peedee. I've completed Denmark - previous topic at MHF - but want to include Copenhagen on our southbound run; I've done Sweden northbound; done a coupla days in northern Finland; am working on Sweden southbound and Stockholm, and am wondering where to include the Isle of Fehmarn (and Jimi Hendrix' memorial).

And in nine days time we "have to" be Eurotunnelling into France!!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hiya, Smilo

Forgot to say - I spent a lovely hour or so last night slideshowing your photos. Stunning pictures, as always  

I also liked the idea of the captions being a commentary too - clever :wink: 

P.S. Your updates when you were out there came in as DOCXs - I think Word 2007 format? Couldn't read them  

Gerald


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Stunning pictures, as always  I also liked the idea of the captions being a commentary too - clever :wink: P.S. Your updates when you were out there came in as DOCXs - I think Word 2007 format? Couldn't read them  Gerald


Thanx, Gezzer. Shame about the updates - this might be a very rare case of me having more advanced IT equipment than some other folks do? At the time of sending I was trying to write the tales in the style of my previous web weavings, but hell, it's time-consuming to do it that way.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Smilo;

Isn't Norway the most wonderful of places. 
Scenery wise, it certainly got more 'wow's' per mile from us than any other euro country we've visited.

Thanks for the photo's, superb as always.

pete


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

peejay said:


> Hi Smilo;
> 
> Isn't Norway the most wonderful of places.
> Scenery wise, it certainly got more 'wow's' per mile from us than any other euro country we've visited.
> ...


Yet people still ask about TV or Sat TV coverage


----------

